

Solr as an Analytics Platform - danmccorm
http://bits.shutterstock.com/2013/08/07/solr-as-an-analytics-platform/

======
clbecker
Also worth noting that Elasticsearch can be swapped for Solr for this just as
easily. Some projects like Kibana do what's described here under the hood.
Kibana has a fairly narrow focus though -- in that it deals mostly with web
server logs -- whereas solr/elasticsearch can be used as the foundation of a
variety of big data analytics tasks beyond that.

